# is there a way to turn all my desktop items to black and white?



## sonid (Apr 7, 2007)

hi!

I was just staring at my screen one day while waiting for it to shut down...

I really liked the black and white apperarance of my desktop, it gave it a little vintage look I thought.

does anybody know a way to turn my whole windows look to black and white (and I don't mean manually one item at a time) everything from destop icons to windows and bars. I know somebody outthere must have had the same stupid idea as me and invented some great easy way to do it.

feel free to question my sanity and aesthetics
or answer my question


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can change the way Windows looks by installing a black and white (or greyscale) theme, or go to Control Panel > Display > Appearance tab and change the settings there.

Icons will be more of a problem. You can either find a black and white icon pack or design some yourself.

To make your current wallpaper black and white, open it in an image editor like Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro, and use the color sliders to reduce the saturation. If you don't have an image editor and would like us to edit the wallpaper for you, post the bmp or jpg file and we'll alter it.


----------

